# BEEDING OR FIGHTING???



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

how do you know if they are not just fighting? are there signs of breeding that is different from just fighting?


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

indeed...when breeding they tend to move gravel to make a "nest"....they dance really hard with the other partner, fighting they usually nip, dance in circles and thats that...my bud dairy whip had a pair of breeders so i got to see 1st hand mating dances...trust me, you'd know...maybe post a vid if you can too


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

itstheiceman said:


> indeed...when breeding they tend to move gravel to make a "nest"....they dance really hard with the other partner, fighting they usually nip, dance in circles and thats that...my bud dairy whip had a pair of breeders so i got to see 1st hand mating dances...trust me, you'd know...maybe post a vid if you can too


ill try, they keep going in circles and sometimes rub faces together but no nips. sometimes while going in circles they open their mouth. I watched them for the longest time and no biting. just some rubbing and face to face contact with lots of circles.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

kilicar said:


> indeed...when breeding they tend to move gravel to make a "nest"....they dance really hard with the other partner, fighting they usually nip, dance in circles and thats that...my bud dairy whip had a pair of breeders so i got to see 1st hand mating dances...trust me, you'd know...maybe post a vid if you can too


ill try, they keep going in circles and sometimes rub faces together but no nips. sometimes while going in circles they open their mouth. I watched them for the longest time and no biting. just some rubbing and face to face contact with lots of circles.
[/quote]

that sounds like classic fighting...on one of my recent threads i posted that my caribe do that, and ive never seen it before....so id say its just fighting...there should be some piranha breeding vids on this piranha breeding link....check them out and see if they're like yours...btw how big are your fish and how long have you had them


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

itstheiceman said:


> indeed...when breeding they tend to move gravel to make a "nest"....they dance really hard with the other partner, fighting they usually nip, dance in circles and thats that...my bud dairy whip had a pair of breeders so i got to see 1st hand mating dances...trust me, you'd know...maybe post a vid if you can too


ill try, they keep going in circles and sometimes rub faces together but no nips. sometimes while going in circles they open their mouth. I watched them for the longest time and no biting. just some rubbing and face to face contact with lots of circles.
[/quote]

that sounds like classic fighting...on one of my recent threads i posted that my caribe do that, and ive never seen it before....so id say its just fighting...there should be some piranha breeding vids on this piranha breeding link....check them out and see if they're like yours...btw how big are your fish and how long have you had them
[/quote]

5-6" and they have always been living together but in a group of about 15 (at the store) and I have had them for about 2 weeks....one actually started to dig their face in the rocks and looks to be protective of the area. it does not move from there much. idk its prob fighting i was just wondering. I dont see eggs or anything.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

give them a few days to see what happens...since ones digging pretty good you never know...just keep us updated about whats going on in there, and maybe we could give you some better answers


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Dairy Whip said:


>


horrible


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

itstheiceman said:


>


horrible
[/quote]

i tried to get pics but they stop when i did. also there is no more face to face or chasing. however one of them still is mostly on that one stop that it was trying to dig on...im keeping a close eye but i dont think anything will come of this. thanks for the advice


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

for they're "mating dance" they must be pretty much "sync" with eachother....each face down, tail's beside each tail etc....heres a vid to give you an idea http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...t&id=117792


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

check out my breeding behavior video.It is now working.Here is the link.Clicky


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

Fry said:


> check out my breeding behavior video.It is now working.Here is the link.Clicky


that looks just like what my guys do!!!!! nothing came from it yet and they just rub now not really bump but yea they were doing that!!!


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

just be patient man looks like u might have something but the only way to know is to watch and wait


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

inspectahdeck34 said:


> just be patient man looks like u might have something but the only way to know is to watch and wait


they are my two health P's too









(other one got a cloudy eye







and the new one i got with white dots around his eye)


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

sorry to hear abou tthe cloudy eye.....hows your 2 possible mating fish doing....see any eggs yet...whats the scoop man?


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

itstheiceman said:


> sorry to hear abou tthe cloudy eye.....hows your 2 possible mating fish doing....see any eggs yet...whats the scoop man?


cloudy eye all got, added salt and it only took 12 hours. no eggs







put those two are always right next to each other perhaps its love <333333 ill post if anything changes and im in a panic cus i dont know what to do with babies or eggs...


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

kilicar said:


> sorry to hear abou tthe cloudy eye.....hows your 2 possible mating fish doing....see any eggs yet...whats the scoop man?


cloudy eye all got, added salt and it only took 12 hours. no eggs







put those two are always right next to each other perhaps its love <333333 ill post if anything changes and im in a panic cus i dont know what to do with babies or eggs...
[/quote]
Do lots of reading in this forum.And ask any questions you may have.This will only increase your odds.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

exactly, ask 2 millions questions if you have to......if you see eggs, make sure you have another tank ready (bigger then 10g to help the survival rating) you'll have to siphon the eggs out, watch yourself tho, the male which fans the nest will be very aggressive and could possibly bite the siphon or even you







....just take pre-cautions with it....in the other tank take like a sock or something put it over the filter so no baby's or eggs could get sucked up....remeber tho, if you need ask tons of questions here


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

itstheiceman said:


> exactly, ask 2 millions questions if you have to......if you see eggs, make sure you have another tank ready (bigger then 10g to help the survival rating) you'll have to siphon the eggs out, watch yourself tho, the male which fans the nest will be very aggressive and could possibly bite the siphon or even you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks a lot guys ill keep you posted if i see any eggs or have any questions. i just went out and got a 20 gallon tank (it was a yard sale for 50 cents







)

so if i see eggs what i do is siphon it into the new tank and use water from the parent tank. how do i know if one is dead or not fertilized??


----------

